# [Docker] install et démarrage avec crash[Résolu]

## y351

Bonjour,

En suivant le wiki, Je n'ai pas pu lancer complètement docker : *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * status: crashed
> 
> 

 

NB : Je n'ai pas de service  *Quote:*   

> rc-update add registry default 

  car il n'existe pas...

Mes packages : 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> acct-group/docker-0-r1::gentoo
> 
> app-containers/docker-20.10.9::gentoo
> ...

 

```
./check-config.sh
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> info: reading kernel config from /proc/config.gz ...
> 
> Generally Necessary:
> ...

 

Pour résoudre 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zfs command: missing
> 
> 

 

l'install de 

```
emerge sys-fs/zfs -av
```

 n'a pas abouti car la version max du kernel est 5.15 et le mien est 

```
5.16.8-gentoo
```

Mais le problème n'est pas là, je pense.

```

/etc/conf.d/docker

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DOCKER_LOGFILE="/var/log/docker.log"
> 
> DOCKER_OUTFILE="/var/log/docker-out.log"
> ...

 

Le démarrage du service n'envoie pas d'erreur mais son check me dit que docker a crashé :

```
emerge --info
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 3.0.30 (python 3.9.9-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/hardened/selinux, gcc-11.2.0, glibc-2.33-r7, 5.16.8-gentoo x86_64)                                                                                                     [23/1066]
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Je suis en SELinux mais je suis passé en permissive pour tester mais avec toujours le crash.

Dans les logs, je n'ai rien vu de spécial.

Tout retour serait apprécié.Last edited by y351 on Mon Mar 21, 2022 11:37 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## y351

Hmm...Lors du démarrage, j'ai ça dans les logs :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/docker[3697]: start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found
> 
> 

 

----------

## y351

Je relance le service :

```
 /etc/init.d/docker start
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * WARNING: docker has already been started
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc/init.d/docker[4481]: WARNING: docker has already been started
> 
> 

 

```

ps aux | egrep -i docker

```

ne donne rien.

----------

## y351

```
dockerd
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> INFO[2022-02-15T16:12:34.919573045+01:00] Starting up
> 
> INFO[2022-02-15T16:12:34.923383384+01:00] libcontainerd: started new containerd process  pid=23576
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ERRO[2022-02-15T16:12:35.165906601+01:00] could not get initial namespace: permission denied
> 
> ERRO[2022-02-15T16:12:35.175451533+01:00] could not create netlink handle on initial namespace: permission denied
> ...

 

----------

## y351

Avec ça, je peux lancer, en mode permissive, le daemon dockerd pour un test :

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP_RWSTAT=y
> 
> # CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP_IOLATENCY is not set
> ...

 

-->

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP=y
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP_RWSTAT=y
> 
> CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP_IOLATENCY=y
> ...

 

Mais en mode Enforcing, 

```
dockerd
```

me donne des erreurs :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> WARN[2022-02-15T17:54:18.152723666+01:00] Your kernel does not support cgroup blkio weight
> 
> WARN[2022-02-15T17:54:18.152749699+01:00] Your kernel does not support cgroup blkio weight_device
> ...

 

----------

